# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Συντεταγμενες κομβου μεσω DNS + Php Script

## mojiro

θα ηταν περιτο να δηλωνουμε τις συντεταγμενες ενος κομβου
στον dns server που ενδεχομενος τρεχει σε αυτον ?
____________________________________________________________
edit: 26/06/2005

εχει μπει σε ενα σερβερ για να δοκιμαστει καπως πιο σωστα και
απο τους υπολοιπους

http://vroute.sv1gft.awmn/

____________________________________________________________
edit: 03/07/2005

το ινσταλ ειναι ευκολο, φτιαχνετε ενα φακελακι μεσα στο webdir
του ρουτερ με το ονομα trace και εκει(./trace/img/) αποσυμπιεζετε
το img.zip, βαζετε και τα αρχεια index.php & map. php στο ./trace/

ο router πρεπει να εχει php & gd, καθως και traceroute, host & awk.
επειδη ο apache(ή οποιοσδηποτε αλλος webserver) θα πρεπει να
τρεξει τα παραπανω προγραμματα, καλο θα ειναι να εχει δικαιοματα
execute.

πρεπει να κανετε edit στο αρχειο index.php και να δηλωσετε μια IP
του router (κατα προτιμηση μια που να εχει δηλωμενα LOC).

επισης αν κανοντας στην κονσολα host 10.19.143.13
περνετε

13.143.19.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer http://www.awmn.

τοτε δηλωστε $rid = 0;

αλλίως αν
Name: http://www.awmn
Address: 10.19.143.13

τοτε $rid = 1;

----------


## Achille

Εύκολο είναι να γίνει πάντως, ένα TXT record αρκεί.

----------


## paravoid

> Εύκολο είναι να γίνει πάντως, ένα TXT record αρκεί.


Υπάρχουν ειδικά records για αυτή τη δουλειά (υπήρχε το GPOS και αντικαταστάθηκε από το LOC).

----------


## jabarlee

μια εξήγηση ρε παιδιά για εμάς που δε καταλαβαίνουμε πολλά;

πως σχετίζονται οι συντεταγμένες με το dns ;

----------


## mindfox

Τα Loc records δημιουργήθηκαν για να καλύψουν την εξής ανάγκη:

Από τη στιγμή που απελευθερώθηκαν σχεδόν τα περισσότερα TLDs (net, org, com, κλπ) δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα να γνωρίζεις το γεωγραφικό σημείο του host στον οποίο συνδεόσουνα.

Γι αυτό δώθηκε η δυνατότητα μέσω του loc record (lattitude, longtitude) να δηλώνουν το στίγμα τους.
Υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα στο Internet τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα records για να εμφανίσουν σε χάρτη το σημείο του host.
π.χ. Visual Route κλπ.

----------


## Cha0s

Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται  ::

----------


## ice

Πραγματι αρκετα ενδιαφέρον

----------


## mojiro

τα ειχα δηλωμενα μεσα στη ζωνη, αλλα δεν εχω σωστη συνταξη
και χτυπαγε ο μπιντές(ακα bind...) πια ειναι η σωστη συνταξη ?



```
$ORIGIN kapa.awmn.
$ttl 3600

kapa.awmn.                      IN      SOA     ns.kapa.awmn. mojiro.kapa.awmn. (
                                2005060104
                                900
                                600
                                8600
                                3600 )

                                NS      ns.kapa.awmn.
                                A       10.86.87.129
ns.kapa.awmn.                   A       10.86.87.129

mojiro.kapa.awmn.               A       10.86.87.88
petzi.kapa.awmn.                A       10.86.87.133
xrisoula.kapa.awmn.             A       10.86.87.140

;kapa.awmn.                     LOC     37,9793 23,6461
;mojiro.kapa.awmn.              LOC     37,9857 23,6397
;petzi.kapa.awmn.               LOC     37,978 23,6451

gw-mojiro.kapa.awmn.            A       10.86.87.65
gw-kapa.mojiro.kapa.awmn.       A       10.86.87.66
gw-shadowcaster.kapa.awmn.      A       10.86.87.97
gw-kapa.shadowcaster.kapa.awmn. A       10.86.87.98
gw-petzi.kapa.awmn.             A       10.86.87.131
gw-kapa.petzi.kapa.awmn.        A       10.86.87.130
```




```
kapa.awmn.                     LOC     37,9793 23,6461
mojiro.kapa.awmn.              LOC     37,9857 23,6397
petzi.kapa.awmn.               LOC     37,978 23,6451
```

?

----------


## mindfox

loiosh.kei.com. LOC 42 21 43.528 N 71 05 06.284 W 12m
kei.com. LOC 42 21 43.528 N 71 05 06.284 W 12m 30m
vrx.net. LOC 43 40 N 79 25 W 30m

Πρόσεξε ότι στο το loc record δέχεται την παρακάτω σύνταξη:
μοίρες/λεπτά/δευτερόλεπτα μαζί με το υψομετρικό και το μέγεθος (σε μέτρα κι αυτό) προεραιτικά (καθώς και τα πεδία ακρίβειας της μέτρησης.

Έχε υπόψη σου ότι αν δεν βάλεις λεπτά/δευτερόλεπτα αυτά θα υπολογισθούν ως 0.

Επίσης, μπορείς να βάλεις loc record για κάθε host ή για όλο το domain (αν και με τη λογική που ονομάζουμε τα backbone μας, καλύτερα είναι να υπάρχει για κάθε host)




> kapa.awmn. LOC 37 57 37.985 23 64 23.6461 10m


Υ.Γ. Το παραπάνω είναι χάρην παραδείγματος και όχι πραγματικό.
Θα πρέπει να ξαναπάρεις τα στοιχεία σου από το maporama και να βάλεις και τις μοίρες και τα λεπτά.

----------


## jabarlee

μήπως το nagios έχει σχετική λειτουργία, ώστε να παίρνει τις συντεταγμένες έτσι, και να γίνει πιο απλή η καταχώρηση ενός κόμβου;

Επίσης, πως μπορεί κάποιος να "διαβάσει" μια loc καταχώρηση ;

----------


## m0bius

> μήπως το nagios έχει σχετική λειτουργία, ώστε να παίρνει τις συντεταγμένες έτσι, και να γίνει πιο απλή η καταχώρηση ενός κόμβου;
> 
> Επίσης, πως μπορεί κάποιος να "διαβάσει" μια loc καταχώρηση ;


host -t LOC hostname

Βασικά μπορεί κάποιος να πειράξει το nagios να δουλεύει έτσι ή και να φτιάξει ένα visual traceroute για το awmn  ::

----------


## mojiro

> ή και να φτιάξει ένα visual traceroute για το awmn


αυτο ετοιμαζω βρε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Προσθεσα κι εγώ συντεταγμενες του κόμβου μου..

lynx.acinonyx.awmn
acinonyx.awmn
ns.acinonyx.awmn

Θα ζητήσω και από όσους clients έχω να μου δώσουν τις συντεταγμενες τους αν θέλουν να τις καταχωρήσω...

----------


## Achille

> Θα ζητήσω και από όσους clients έχω να μου δώσουν τις συντεταγμενες τους αν θέλουν να τις καταχωρήσω...


Καλή ιδέα, θα το κάνω και εγώ.

Εμείς που έχουμε Class-C, σε ποια καταχώρηση προτείνεται να μπει το LOC; Μήπως στην καταχώρηση του nameserver (πχ ns.achille.awmn) ?

Κανέναν converter από δεκαδικά σε μοίρες - λεπτά;

----------


## vegos

> Κανέναν converter από δεκαδικά σε μοίρες - λεπτά;


Πάρε attached έναν σούπερ converter, κι αν θες online, δές εδώ...

----------


## jabarlee

νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να μπούνε loc καταχωρήσεις για:

ns.domain.awmn
ap.domain.awmn
και σε κάθε άλλο εσωτερικό Interface (ethernet, wifi) ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από σχετικό traceroute

----------


## Cha0s

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ενημερώσω και εγώ τα zones μου  ::

----------


## jabarlee

να αναφέρω ότι σε εμένα ήθελε υποχρεωτικά να δηλωθεί και το υψόμετρο (σε περίπτωση που ψαχνόσαστε)

----------


## mojiro

> να αναφέρω ότι σε εμένα ήθελε υποχρεωτικά να δηλωθεί και το υψόμετρο (σε περίπτωση που ψαχνόσαστε)


σε ποια εκδοση ?

----------


## jabarlee

bind 9.2.4

----------


## Acinonyx

Σωστά Μανώλη... Θα το βάλω σε ότιδήποτε βρίσκεται στον χώρο του κόμβου..  :: 

---

Done...

----------


## mindfox

> να αναφέρω ότι σε εμένα ήθελε υποχρεωτικά να δηλωθεί και το υψόμετρο (σε περίπτωση που ψαχνόσαστε)


Οχι μόνο σε εσένα.

*Είναι* υποχρεωτικό για όλους το altitude

----------


## jabarlee

...να το ήξερα κιόλας ...

----------


## Achille

http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1876.html

Στα precision τι βάζουμε για να έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο; Η δεν πρόκειτε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε;

Επίσης στο altitude θα βάλουμε ύψος από το έδαφος (που είναι εύκολο να το βρούμε), ή πραγματικό υψόμετρο;

----------


## vegos

> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1876.html
> 
> Στα precision τι βάζουμε για να έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο; Η δεν πρόκειτε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε;
> 
> Επίσης στο altitude θα βάλουμε ύψος από το έδαφος (που είναι εύκολο να το βρούμε), ή πραγματικό υψόμετρο;


Πραγματικό υψόμετρο... Ο σκοπός είναι να γίνει σωστή δουλειά....

----------


## jabarlee

ναι, αν ξέρουμε πραγματικό υψόμετρο από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας ας μπει αυτό, αλλιώς βάλτε ότι σας κατέβει.

μπορεί κάποτε να μας χρησιμεύσει

----------


## mojiro

οποιος δεν ξερει το υψομετρο, ας ποσταρει τις συντεταγμενες
του και θα του το βρω απο το radio-mobile.

----------


## mindfox

> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1876.html
> 
> Στα precision τι βάζουμε για να έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο; Η δεν πρόκειτε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε;
> 
> Επίσης στο altitude θα βάλουμε ύψος από το έδαφος (που είναι εύκολο να το βρούμε), ή πραγματικό υψόμετρο;


Αχιλλέα, το precission είναι μεγάλη ιστορία.

Ανάλογα με το GPS που έκανες τη μέτρηση, σου δείχνει και την απόκλιση που μπορεί να έχεις.

Όσοι όμως έχουν πάρει το στίγμα τους από το maporama π.χ., δεν έχω δει αν σου δείχνει (που δε νομίζω να δείχνει, διότι δεν έχει τρόπο να ξέρει) την απόκλιση.

Καλύτερα να το αφήσουμε επί του παρόντος, μη τα μπλέξουμε χωρίς λόγο.

Μπορούμε όμως στο μεταξύ να το ψάξουμε λιγάκι και να δούμε τι παίζει.

Όμως προσοχή. Όταν θα θελήσουμε να περάσουμε και την ακρίβεια της μέτρησης, όσοι έχετε το στίγμα σας από GPS, θα πρέπει να το ξαναπάρετε.
Διότι μέτρηση από μέτρηση διαφέρει (διαθέσιμοι δορυφόροι, χρόνος υπολογισμού στίγματος, κλπ κλπ)

----------


## vegos

> Όσοι όμως έχουν πάρει το στίγμα τους από το maporama π.χ., δεν έχω δει αν σου δείχνει (που δε νομίζω να δείχνει, διότι δεν έχει τρόπο να ξέρει) την απόκλιση.


Το maporama απ' ότι τσέκαρα τώρα, δεν έχει απόκλιση ιδιαίτερη, αλλά δνε έχει ακρίβεια. Βγάζει μόνο μοίρες/λεπτά (χωρίς υποδιαίρεση) ή μοίρες (με 3 δεκαδικά) όταν με GPS παίρνεις τουλάχιστον 5 δεκαδικά.

Στα δεκαδικά, βλέπω το maporama να βγάζει σωστά τα πρώτα 3 ψηφία που δίνει πάντως.

Παλιότερα, είχα ξανατσεκάρει, κι είχε μεγάλη απόκλιση, άρα τώρα το βελτιώσανε  :: 

-edit- Στο lattitude είναι σωστά τα 3 ψηφία, στο longtitude έχει απόκλιση στο τελευταίο ψηφίο ο maporamas (δηλαδή, 0,001 μοίρα διαφορά). 

Στο σύνολο δηλαδή, όχι τρομερά πράγματα.]

----------


## Achille

perl script για να βάλετε ένα LOC record σε όλες τις "IN A" καταχωρήσεις σας στο zone σας.



```
#!/usr/bin/perl

$location = "38 1 50.16 N 23 48 9 E 15m";

open SOURCE, "< $ARGV[0]" || die("can't open file $ARGV[0]: $!");

while (<SOURCE>) {

        if ((/IN[ \t]+A/) and (/^[a-zA-Z]/)) {
                print;
                @line = split /\s+/;
                if (length($line[0]) < 8) { print "$line[0]\t\tLOC\t$location\n"; }
                else { print "$line[0]\tLOC\t$location\n"; }

        } else {
                print;
        }
}
```

Αλλάζετε τη μεταβλητή $location και το τρέχετε ως:

./dnsloc.pl /path/to/original/zone/file > /path/to/new/zone/file

Αν έχετε τα records ως "Α" και όχι ως "IN A" δεν θα δουλέψει, και προς το παρόν βαριέμαι να το πειράξω παραπέρα  :: 

Feedback please για το αν βγάζει σωστά zone files ή είναι για πέταμα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πολύ καλό Αχιλλέα!

θα το δοκιμάσω το βραδάκι  ::

----------


## m0bius

> Εμείς που έχουμε Class-C, σε ποια καταχώρηση προτείνεται να μπει το LOC; Μήπως στην καταχώρηση του nameserver (πχ ns.achille.awmn) ?


Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να μπεί στον router του καθενός μιας και ο router είναι αυτός που πάντα θα βρίσκεται στο σημειό που περιγράφει.

Ή ακόμα μπορεί να προστεθεί σε όλους ένα CNAME (πχ location.xxx.awmn) στον router το οποίο να έχει το LOC entry. Έτσι θα υπάρχει ένα τυποποιημένο σύστημα.

----------


## mindfox

Εκτός από τον router, υπάρχουν και οι υπηρεσίες

Οι υπηρεσίες τώρα, για διάφορους λόγους θα μπορούσαν να είναι αλλού (π.χ. λέω εγώ τώρα, με round-robin dns entries για web servers) έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σωστά από κάποιο monitoring service (π.χ. nagios).

Άρα, ίσως είναι καλύτερα να υπάρχει το loc record για κάθε host που προσφέρει υπηρεσία ή θέλουμε να κάνουμε monitoring.

Άλλωστε, ούτε τεράστιο βάρος δίνει στις ζώνες, ούτε bandwidth τρώει αφού μόνο όταν ζητηθεί το loc record θα μεταφέρεται.

Και με το perl script του Αχιλλέα, η δουλειά αυτοματοποιήθηκε  ::

----------


## kasiharis

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλουμε γεωγραφικό μήκος "χχ χχ χχ Ε" μιάς και βρισκόμαστε ανατολικά του Greenwich ??

----------


## mojiro

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλουμε γεωγραφικό μήκος "χχ χχ χχ Ε" μιάς και βρισκόμαστε ανατολικά του Greenwich ??


δεν εχεις αδικο, εγω και ο jabarlee φενεται θελαμε να στησουμε
κομβο στις Καναριες Νησους....

----------


## Cha0s

Εντάξει, κάτω δεξιά είναι η Καζαμπλάνκα.

Φτάνετε όπου νάναι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

(Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ! Πλακίτσα κάνω  ::  )

----------


## Achille

jabarlee κάνε και μια βουτιά για μας ρε  ::

----------


## mojiro

προσοχη LOC RECORD δεν μπορουμε να βαζουμε σε Allias domain

----------


## jabarlee

Εγκώ ντεν καταλαβαίνει πολύ καλός ελληνικός, αλλά τα αλλάξει το W με E  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Τα LOC records ενημερώθηκαν και από εμένα.

ap.ifaistos.awmn
ns.ifaistos.amwn

----------


## mojiro

αν ειναι δυνατον βαλτα σε καθε gw & client


εχω ετοιμο το php-script που τραβαει τα LOC απο ενα traceroute.

----------


## Ifaistos

Σε gw που ip έχω δωσεί από το δικό μου subnet το καταλαβαίνω να βάλω, ο client όμως είναι σε διαφορετικό σημείο άρα με διαφορετικό στίγμα  ::  
Αν μου τα δώσουν (τα έχω ζητήσει) θα μπουν

----------


## Achille

Έχω περάσει τους δικούς μου clients, και περιμένω τους clients του Προφήτη (που δεν έχει φιλοτιμηθεί ακόμα κανένας, ενώ οι δικοί μου πελάτες τρέξανε...).

----------


## mojiro

> Έχω περάσει τους δικούς μου clients, και περιμένω τους clients του Προφήτη (που δεν έχει φιλοτιμηθεί ακόμα κανένας, ενώ οι δικοί μου πελάτες τρέξανε...).


και ομως. με την εντολη host δεν μπορω να διαβασω καποιο απο τα δικα σου.

----------


## Ernest0x

Έβαλα LOC records και για τα δικά μου μηχανήματα (checkάρετε π.χ. το router.ernest0x.awmn). Μια ερώτηση μονάχα... Καμιά καλή εφαρμογή που ν' αξιοποιούμε τα στοιχεία αυτά έχετε υπόψη σας; 'Η το κάνουμε έτσι, για να μάθουμε απλώς τι κάνει και αυτό το LOC record;

----------


## mojiro

εχω φτιαξει php script που πεζει μια χαρα απλα ειναι πολυ beta και
φενεται βαρυ επειδη κανει traceroute και μετα βγαζει αποτελεσματα
σε χαρτη της αττικης

το κακο ειναι οτι δεν τα εχουν σεταρει πολλοι, και δεν εχει νοημα το
το script......  ::

----------


## mojiro

για πες μου καλα σε εβαλε ?  ::

----------


## dti

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω τον κόμβο του Ernest0x, πέτυχες διάνα!

----------


## nikpet

Ναι σωστό είναι...

Μπράβο...

----------


## nikpet

Λύση για Windows έχουμε;

Δεν έχουμε όλοι τον Bind...  ::  

 ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Γιατί στα windows δεν μπορείς να βάλεις LOC records; Φαντάζομαι όπως βάζεις ΤΧΤ θα μπορείς και LOC...

Υπάρχει και bind για Windows αν ζοριστείς  ::

----------


## Achille

> και ομως. με την εντολη host δεν μπορω να διαβασω καποιο απο τα δικα σου.


Ξέχασα να κάνω reload το nameserver  ::  Τώρα νομίζω ότι είναι εντάξει.

----------


## mojiro

αν μπορω με τον ιδιο τροπο να διαβαζω και τα TXT Records,
οσοι δεν εχουν bind να το βαλουν ετσι και θα προσαρμοσω
το script να διαβαζει και τα TXT Records αν δεν βρει κατι στο
LOC Record.

----------


## mojiro

οριστε το σκριπτ, το εχω βαλει σε 2 ρουτερ, δουλευει μια χαρα.
μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να το χρησιμοποιουν
πολλα ατομα μαζι απο τον ιδιο ρουτερ. αυτος ειναι και ο λογος
που δεν δινω τις διευθηνσεις για να το τσεκαρετε.

το ινσταλ ειναι ευκολο, απλα το αποσιμπιεζετε σε ενα φακελακι
μεσα στο webdir του ρουτερ, ο οποιος πρεπει να εχει php & gd,
καθως και τις εντολες traceroute & host.

αφου το αντιγραψετε ανοιχτε το αρχειο index.php και εκει που
λεει

$nodedomain = "ns.xxxxxx.awmn";
$nodeip = "10.xx.xx.129";

βαζετε τα αντοιστοιχα που εχει ο router σας ωστε να εμφανιστει
στον χαρτη.

αν δεν θελετε βαλτε comment στο

$traceroute = "$nodedomain $traceroute";

σωστε και κλειστε.

για να το εκτελεσετε θα πατε στην διευθυνση

http://www.mplampla.awmn/trace/index.php?q=5

η μεταβλητη q=5 καθοριζει τις διαστασεις του χαρτη, πχ τωρα
ειναι 5x5, και παει απο 1 εως 15, δεχεται μονο ακεραιους μονους
αριθμους. σε περιπτωση λαθους το αγνοει και βαζει q=3

επειδη δεν ειμαι κανενας guru της php θα ηθελα να δοκιμαζατε
το σκριπτ και να μου λεγατε τι να αλλαξω ωστε να βελτιωθει


*###
### εδω υπηρχε ενα σκριπτ. δειτε στην πρωτη σελιδα
###*

----------


## jabarlee

Πάααρα πολύ ωραία, σήμερα γενικά είναι μέρα betatesting  ::  

Χρήσιμο εργαλείο, αρκεί να ενημερώσουνε όσο το δυνατόν πιο πολλοί τον dns τους . Μερικές παρατηρήσεις/προτάσεις:

1. Δεν δέχεται q > 9 (το γυρνάει στο 3 δηλαδή)
2. Βάλε ένα απλό μενού (radio buttons, drop down, ότι σε φωτίσει τελοσπάντων) με επιλογή διαστάσεων χάρτη (ή κομματιών), ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να πειράζουμε το url
3. Όταν εμφανίζεται ο χάρτης, βάλε από πάνω/κάτω το αρχικό πεδίο, ώστε να μπορεί ο χρήστης να κάνει και άλλο traceroute χωρίς να χρειάζεται να επιστρέψει στην αρχική σελίδα.
4. Εκτός από το γραφικό κομμάτι, βάλε κάτω από την εικόνα και το text output της εντολής (για να βλάπει ο χρήστης ακόμα και τους κόμβους που δεν έχουνε loc)

αυτά τα ολίγα προς το παρόν  :: )

----------


## MerNion

στα 2003 server στον dns δεν έχει LOC.

μόνο σε TXT αν μπει... αλλά πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε σε μια κοινή μορφή αν πρόκειτε να τα βάλουμε σε TXT
Π.χ.: 37.988 , 23.792

----------


## jabarlee

ίσως αν είναι της ίδιας μορφής με τον bind (μοιρες, λεπτά, δευτερόλεπτα) να είναι πιο εύκολο για τον mojiro ;

----------


## mojiro

> ίσως αν είναι της ίδιας μορφής με τον bind (μοιρες, λεπτά, δευτερόλεπτα) να είναι πιο εύκολο για τον mojiro ;


ε ναι ρε παιδια, ακριβως το ιδιο, μονο που να ειναι σε TXT

και μια χαρη, πως το καλο διαβαζουμε τα LOC απο τα windows ?

----------


## MerNion

βασικά αυτό που κατάλαβα φτιάχνοντας ένα ΤΧΤ είναι οτι του δίνεις κανονικά όνομα (πχ loc.mernion.awmn) απλά είναι σε μορφή txt και μπορείς να γράψεις κείμενο.. οπότε πρέπει να κοιτάς το loc.komvos.awmn.. αυτό γίνεται από windows nslookup -type=txt loc.mernion.awmn

Δεν το έψαξα πολύ γιατί πρέπει να φύγω αλλά δεν βρήκα τρόπο να το κάνω χωρίς να φτιάξω το loc.mernion.awmn (δηλαδή να το βάλω κάπου ώστε όταν κοιτάς το taratsa.mernion.awmn να σου βγάζει και τις συντεταγμένες...)

----------


## paravoid

> στα 2003 server στον dns δεν έχει LOC.
> 
> μόνο σε TXT αν μπει... αλλά πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε σε μια κοινή μορφή αν πρόκειτε να τα βάλουμε σε TXT
> Π.χ.: 37.988 , 23.792


Επειδή δεν έχω πρόχειρο κανένα Windows για παίξιμο, ο DNS server τους έχει δυνατότητα να φορτώνει από zone file (αλλά BIND).
Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις εκεί και να δεις τι κάνει.

Αν δεν παίζει ούτε αυτό, τότε βάλε BIND ή PowerDNS για Windows  ::

----------


## MerNion

> taratsa LOC	38 1 50.16 N 23 48 9 E 15m


Το αγνοεί απλά.... ενώ στο αρχείο υπάρχει απο το DNS των windows δεν το δείχνει σαν πεδίο... δοκίμασα host -t loc taratsa.mernion.awmn αλλά βγάζει taratsa.mernion.awmn LOC record currently not present

οπότε μάλλον δεν πρόκειτε να δουλέψει σε windows...  ::  όχι τουλάχιστον με τον dns server που έχει απο μόνο του.

----------


## mindfox

> Επειδή δεν έχω πρόχειρο κανένα Windows για παίξιμο, ο DNS server τους έχει δυνατότητα να φορτώνει από zone file (αλλά BIND).
> Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις εκεί και να δεις τι κάνει.
> 
> Αν δεν παίζει ούτε αυτό, τότε βάλε BIND ή PowerDNS για Windows


Όντως, μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί ο Microsoft DNS server να αποθηκεύει σε αρχείο, στη registry ή στο Active Directory τις πληροφορίες της κάθε ζώνης.
Επειδή όμως το LOC record του είναι άγνωστο, απλώς θα πετάξει ένα μήνυμα λάθους στα logs του και ευγενικά θα το "γράψει" εντελώς. Με λίγα λόγια, δεν πρόκειται να παίξει.

Είτε θα πρέπει να αλλάξετε DNS server (το καλύτερο κατά τη γνώμη μου) ή αν θέλετε σώνει και καλά να έχετε Microsoft DNS (τι του βρίσκεται βρε παιδάκι μου) έχετε μία επιλογή με δύο διαφορετικά σενάρια:

Σίγουρα θα βάλετε BIND ή κάποιον άλλο free DNS server, που να καταλαβαίνει από loc records. Για το 2ο σενάριο, θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει stub zones.
Αναγκαστικά, θα πρέπει να βάλετε και 2η IP στην κάρτα δικτύου σας και να δηλώσετε τον Windows DNS να ακούει στην πρώτη (ή στη δέυτερη) και το ανάποδο για τον BIND (ή όποιον άλλο DNS έχετε επιλέξει)

Η βασική ιδέα είναι η παρακάτω:

Και οι δύο servers θα έχουν την ίδια ζώνη φορτωμένη. Ο ένας θα είναι ο primary και ο άλλος θα την έχει ως stub ζώνη.
Η stub ζώνη στην ουσία δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από "ραψίματα" στη ζώνη που έχει κάποιος άλλος DNS server.
Το κολπάκι αυτό έγινε διότι δημιουργήθηκε η ανάγκη να μπορεί κάποιο δίκτυο να έχει ίδιο domain στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο που έχει private IPs, με το domain που έχει real IPs.
Έτσι μπορείτε λοιπόν να φτιάξετε τα LOC records στον BIND και η υπόλοιπη ζώνη να είναι στον Windows DNS.

Απλώς θα πρέπει να επιλέξετε ποιος θα είναι ο Primary και ποιος θα έχει την stub ζώνη.
Ο DNS που θα έχει την stub ζώνη, θα πρέπει να είναι και ο δηλωμένος DNS server σας στον hostmaster (για το AWMN tld δηλαδή).

Αν κάποιος χρειαστεί βοήθεια με το configuration, πολύ ευχαρίστως να κάνω ότι μπορώ (και γνωρίζω φυσικά)

Αυτά (c)mindfox  :: 

edit: Μόλις είδα το post του Mernion.

----------


## mojiro

ετοιμος ο νεος parser

βελτιωμενος σε ταχυτητα, ποιοτητα, απαιτηση σε ram, κλπ

εχει βαλει κανεις ΤΧΤ συντεταγμενες ? θα μεταβω σε αυτο
το κομματι σημερα και θα ηθελα πρωτα να δοκιμασω να δω
τι μυνηματα λαθους μπορει να βγαλει.

για γενικοτερα τεστ, θα ηθελα τις διευθηνσεις μερικων που
εχουν βαλει. πχ γνωριζω αυτες του jabarlee, ernest0x και
του acinninyx. εχασα αυτες του αχιλλεα.

----------


## MerNion

> ετοιμος ο νεος parser
> 
> βελτιωμενος σε ταχυτητα, ποιοτητα, απαιτηση σε ram, κλπ
> 
> εχει βαλει κανεις ΤΧΤ συντεταγμενες ? θα μεταβω σε αυτο
> το κομματι σημερα και θα ηθελα πρωτα να δοκιμασω να δω
> τι μυνηματα λαθους μπορει να βγαλει.
> 
> για γενικοτερα τεστ, θα ηθελα τις διευθηνσεις μερικων που
> ...


txt ποιος να βάλει αφού σε windows δεν γίνεται και σε bind υπάρχει το loc?

----------


## mojiro

ουτε TXT δεν παιρνουν τα windows ?

----------


## mindfox

O DNS των Windows μπορεί να πάρει txt εγγραφές.

----------


## MerNion

Αν αλλά αν είδες όπως έγραψα ποιο πάνω μπορείς να βάλεις TXT μόνο σε ένα HOST (A)... πρέπει δηλαδή να φτιάχεις το TXT για το taratsa.mernion.awmn.
Θα πρέπει δηλαδή για κάθε A record που μας ενφιαφέρει να φτιάξουμε και ένα txt record με το ίδιο όνομα με αυτό που έχει το A record.. 
πχ:
Host (A) taratsa 10.26.122.51
Text (TXT) taratsa "sintetagmenes edo"
Host (A) router2 10.26.122.129
Text (TXT) router2 "sintetagmenes edo"

Μόνο έτσι μπορεί να γίνει... Δοκίμασε αν θες να δεις αν δουλεύει το text στο taratsa.mernion.awmn

Να πως φαίνεται με: nslookup -type=txt taratsa.mernion.awmn




> Server: UnKnown
> Address: 10.26.122.129
> 
> taratsa.mernion.awmn text =
> 
> "38 1 50.16 N 23 48 9 E 15m"

----------


## Achille

> Αν αλλά αν είδες όπως έγραψα ποιο πάνω μπορείς να βάλεις TXT μόνο σε ένα HOST (A)... πρέπει δηλαδή να φτιάχεις το TXT για το taratsa.mernion.awmn.


Έτσι είναι και με το LOC.

----------


## MerNion

ααα... οκ..

οπότε μένουμε με το txt για όσους έχουν windows και απλά στο text βάζουν τις συντεταγμένες με την μορφή που τις βάζουμε και στο loc

----------


## mindfox

Ακριβώς έτσι  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ωραία... για να δούμε...

@mojiro: αυτή η έκδοση του trace που έχεις ανεβάσει είναι για unix λειτουργικά... για windows κάτι;

----------


## mojiro

ειναι για unix επειδη δεν ξερω πως να διαβαζω τα LOC μεσα
απο τα windows, αν μου βρειτε τον τροπο κανενα προβλημα
να το τροποποιησω και για windows.

----------


## jabarlee

δώστο μας ντε να το δοκιμάσουμε ...

----------


## MerNion

nslookup -type=all taratsa.mernion.awmn

έτσι σου βγάζει και το txt μαζί.... για το loc δεν ξέρω αν στο βγάζει γιατί δεν ξέρω κανεναν εδώ κοντά που να έχει βάλει για να δοκιμάσω αλλα λογικά αφού λέει all δεν θα το βγάζει και αυτό;

----------


## jabarlee

μπα δε του αρέσει ...

δοκιμάστε με το ap.jabarlee.awmn

----------


## andreas

> skilla:~# nslookup -type=all taratsa.mernion.awmn 
> unknown query type: all
> Server: 10.19.146.161
> Address: 10.19.146.161#53
> 
> ** server can't find taratsa.mernion.awmn: NXDOMAIN
> 
> skilla:~# nslookup -type=all ap.jabarlee.awmn 
> unknown query type: all
> ...

----------


## MerNion

το -type=all είναι για windows nslookup

----------


## MerNion

> μπα δε του αρέσει ...
> 
> δοκιμάστε με το ap.jabarlee.awmn





> C:\Documents and Settings\Constantinos>nslookup -type=all ap.jabarlee.awmn
> 
> Server: gw-ap.jabarlee.awmn
> Address: 10.37.57.1
> 
> ap.jabarlee.awmn internet address = 10.37.57.2
> *ap.jabarlee.awmn ??? unknown type 29 ???*
> jabarlee.awmn nameserver = ns.jabarlee.awmn
> ns.jabarlee.awmn internet address = 10.37.57.249


Να υποθέσω οτι το unknown type 29 είναι το LOC....

----------


## MerNion

Μήπως τελικά θα ήταν πιο εφαρμόσιμο αν βάζαμε όλοι τις συντεταγμένες μας σε TXT μιας και δουλεύει και σε unix και σε windows;

----------


## mojiro

αποφασηστε....

παντως δεν θα ηταν κακο να κανατε δοκιμαστικη μετακομιση
σε καλυτερο windows-dns-server που να υποστηριζει αυτο
και αλλα πραματακια...

----------


## jabarlee

χμ, αυτό δε παίζει καθόλου. Μετά την αρχική σελίδα, αφού πατήσω το μαγικό κουμπάκι μου βγάζει μια λευκή σελίδα (σε linux & windows)

----------


## mojiro

? το εβαλες στη θεση του παλιου index.php ?

----------


## jabarlee

yes man ... απλά αντικατέστησα το παλιό index.php

----------


## MerNion

> παντως δεν θα ηταν κακο να κανατε δοκιμαστικη μετακομιση
> σε καλυτερο windows-dns-server που να υποστηριζει αυτο
> και αλλα πραματακια...


Τι άλλα πραγματάκια μας χρειάζονται;
Εχεις καμία πρόταση για να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## mojiro

@ mernion
για τα επιπλεoν δεν γνωριζω και πολλα, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι θα
ειναι πιο πληρης ο bind

επισης δεν βλεπω φως, για να κανω το script να τρεχει σε windows
επειδη περα απο τα loc & τα nslookup, το tracert ακομα και για 4
hop (bblink) ειναι παρα πολυ αργο

πχ με *tracert.exe -d -w 1 http://www.awmn* φερνει 1 αποτελεσμα
το δευτερολεπτο ενω στο Linux με *traceroute -n -q 1 http://www.awmn*
το βγαζει ολο(15 hop) σε κατι παραπανω απο 1 δευτερολεπτο.

υπαρχουν εναλακτηκες λυσεις για windows commant prompt traceroute ?

@ jabarlee
δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει... αν θες ελα στο chat irc / dc να δουμε τι συμβαινει

@ υπολοιπους
ποιοι ειναι οι αλλοι 5-6 που το εχετε δοκιμασει το script ? επεξε καλα ?
δεν επεξε καθολου ? ειναι φτιαγμενο μονο για linux και θελει

traceroute
awk
host (μεσα απο το bind)
apache
php
gd

σε μελλοντικη εκδωση δεν θα θελει ουτε awk

----------


## MerNion

> @ mernion
> για τα επιπλεoν δεν γνωριζω και πολλα, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι θα
> ειναι πιο πληρης ο bind
> 
> επισης δεν βλεπω φως, για να κανω το script να τρεχει σε windows
> επειδη περα απο τα loc & τα nslookup, το tracert ακομα και για 4
> hop (bblink) ειναι παρα πολυ αργο
> 
> πχ με *tracert.exe -d -w 1 http://www.awmn* φερνει 1 αποτελεσμα
> ...


Γιατί το visualroute (ή όπως λέγεται δεν θυμάμαι) είναι γρηγορότερο? Για κάθε hop κάνει περίπου 1 δευτερόλεπτο.. Μάλιστα απ' ότι θυμάμαι στην αρχή μαζεύει όλες τις πληροφορίες από το traceroute και μετά στις εμφανίζει... Οπότε θέλει 10-15-20 δευτερόλεπτα για να ολοκληρωθεί.

Αλήθεια αυτοί πως το έχουν κάνει και δουλεύει σε windows?

----------


## mojiro

το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι αργο, και δεν ειναι σωστο να περιμενεις
πολυ για να εμφανισει μια σελιδα(λογω εργασιας κ οχι λογω
μειομενου bandwidth).

τεσπα, θα δω τι μπορω να κανω αλλα δεν υποσχομαι οτι θα πεξει
σωστα, εξαιτιας του time-out των webserver.

@ debian-adicts
η εντολη host που εγκαθισταται ως πακετο στο debian δεν
βγαζει ιδιο αποτελεσμα με αυτο που είχα σε 3 διαφορετικα
σερβερακια. οποτε ειστε σε αναμονη επειδη δεν παιζει.

αυτο ειναι και το προβλημα του jabarlee.

----------


## mindfox

> Γιατί το visualroute (ή όπως λέγεται δεν θυμάμαι) είναι γρηγορότερο? Για κάθε hop κάνει περίπου 1 δευτερόλεπτο.. Μάλιστα απ' ότι θυμάμαι στην αρχή μαζεύει όλες τις πληροφορίες από το traceroute και μετά στις εμφανίζει... Οπότε θέλει 10-15-20 δευτερόλεπτα για να ολοκληρωθεί.
> 
> Αλήθεια αυτοί πως το έχουν κάνει και δουλεύει σε windows?


Δεν χρησιμοποιούν το traceroute.exe των windows, αλλά δικιά τους βιβλιοθήκη που κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα, πιο γρήγορα...

Θα μπορούσαμε εμείς:

α) να φτιάξουμε δικό μας dll με μειονέκτημα το χρόνο δημιουργίας αλλά και debuging

β) να το βρούμε έτοιμο. Από δωρεάν κατάσταση, δε βρήκα κάτι όμως...  ::  

Θα ξαναψάξω, αλλά ίσως το Α να είναι η μόνη λύση για windows.

----------


## mojiro

επισης η πιο νεα version του script χωρις το bug της debian
και λοιπα....

*###
### εδω υπηρχε ενα σκριπτ. δειτε στην πρωτη σελιδα
###*

----------


## jabarlee

mojiro, μια και το έπιασες, μπορείς να κάνεις μια παρόμοια έκδοση, που να μην κάνει traceroute, αλλά απλά να βγάζει τον ζητούμενο κόμβο πάνω στο χάρτη, αν υπάρχει σχετικό record?

----------


## mojiro

δηλαδη το ιδιο χωρις trace. οκ θα το κανω.
και τα βελακια που παραγειλες ετοιμαζονται.

αλλα γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως μονο εσυ
το εχεις εγκαταστησει...

----------


## Ifaistos

Σε εμένα κάνει το trace αλλά χάρτη δεν βλέπω...  ::  

http://www.ifaistos.awmn/trace/

any idea ?

Επίσης φένεται να υπάρχει κάποιο bug μια και επαναλαμβάνει το loc του τελευταίου κόμβου και σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν

----------


## mojiro

@ windows addicts

σας/μας βρηκα ενα ωραιο, ευκολο, ευχρηστο, απλο, ελευθερο, τσαμπε
προγραμμα. τσεκ ιτ αουτ  ::  http://www.r1ch.net/stuff/ftrace/

edit

ηφαιστε, δεν εχεις μαλλον την βιβλιοθηκη γραφικων gd-lib εγκατεστημενη

----------


## mojiro

> mojiro, μια και το έπιασες, μπορείς να κάνεις μια παρόμοια έκδοση, που να μην κάνει traceroute, αλλά απλά να βγάζει τον ζητούμενο κόμβο πάνω στο χάρτη, αν υπάρχει σχετικό record?


λοιπον
αγαπητε beta-tester jabarlee,  ::  

τα βελακια δεν ειναι δυνατον να φτιαχτουν, θελει πολλες συναρτησεις.
το προσπαθησα αρκετα αλλα δεν τα καταφερα.

αντι αυτου εχω προσθεσει τον πληρη πινακα του traceroute μεσα στην
φωτο, εξωτερικα, οπως εχει γινει στο τελευταιο update, δεν ειναι δυνατον
να υφισταται για τεχνικους λογους...

η απλη ευρεση του χρηστη ειναι αυτο που θα τσεκαρω σημερα-αυριο.
αυτο ειναι ευκολο.

--------
edit

αφου τελειωσω και αυτο, θα ετοιμασω την εκδοση για windows

----------


## Mick Flemm

Well Done !!!

Τον χάρτη από που τον τραβάς ? Δες εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=172752#172752 αν μπορείς να βοηθίσεις...

----------


## mojiro

ειναι ήδη αποθηκευμενος και κοματιασμενος σε gif 125x125 pixel που
ολα μαζι φτιαχνουν εναν 2000x2000 pixel χαρτη.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=168263#168263

αφου βρω τον μεσο ορο (η φουξια κουκιδα στην φωτο) των x,y των
κομβων βρισκω το gif στο οποιο ανηκει και υπολογισω μετα και τα
γειτονικα του, βαση των διαστασεων που ζητηθηκαν.

----------


## mojiro

ετοιμη και η απλη ευρεση του host χωρις traceroute.
ψαχνω για bugs, κλπ. το βραδυ θα το ανεβασω.

----------


## mindfox

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι mojiro.

Τη βιβλιοθήκη Net_DNS της PEAR την έχεις κοιτάξει; Δίνει DNS resolver χωρίς δέσμευση στο λειτουργικό (έχει δικό της sock και message parsing).

Κάνω προσπάθειες να δημιουργήσω το RR για το LOC record (δεν το έχει ακόμα).

Σε ενδιαφέρει να το γυρίσεις προς τα εκεί; (είναι και safe διότι δεν απαιτεί καμιά εντολή στο OS, απλώς PHP και PEAR με το Net_DNS εγκατεστημένο)

Τι λες;

----------


## mojiro

ακομα καλυτερα, δεδομενου οτι γλυτωνω ενα-δυο parsers.

αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να ειναι εγκατεστημενη σε
καθε σερβερ ?

----------


## Cha0s

Από default όταν κάνεις compile την PHP σου περνάει τα Pear.

Τώρα πέσεις σε ξυνισμένο admin και προσπαθεί να γλυτώσει και το kB από τον σέρβερ μπορεί να μην την έχει  ::

----------


## mindfox

> ακομα καλυτερα, δεδομενου οτι γλυτωνω ενα-δυο parsers.
> 
> αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να ειναι εγκατεστημενη σε
> καθε σερβερ ?


Όπως το είπε ο Βαγγέλης (Cha0s).

Εϊναι προεγκατεστοιμένη η PEAR. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται (που το φτιάχνουμε και με installation script είτε για Win είτε για Linux) είναι το Net_DNS.

Όμως κάτσε πρώτα να τελειώσω τον Parser για τα LOC RR γιατί τα έχω βρει λιγουλάκι σκούρα από άποψη χρόνου...

Ελπίζω μέχρι την Τετάρτη να το έχω τελειώσει.

----------


## jabarlee

To PEAR έχει δικό του utility για update/install/uninstall των scripts.
εντελώς συμπτωματικά το κοίταγα πριν 2-3 μέρες, έβαλα μάλιστα και ένα script που βασίζεται στο NET_Traceroute στη κεντρική μου σελίδα ( http://www.jabarlee.awmn/modules.php?na ... traceroute )

edit: όμορφη η ιδέα με την ενσωμάτωση του traceroute στην εικόνα, αλλά αν είναι π.χ. 3χ3 θα χωράει;

----------


## mindfox

Βρε Jabarlee, μαζί σου.

Αλλά για να κάνει κάτι install/update κλπ, πρέπει κάπως να το καλέσεις  :: 

Εξ ου και το installation script που έλεγα.

κάτι σαν: pear install Net_DNS

και ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να δω αν μπορώ να κάνω commit (αφού δουλέψει) το RR parser για το LOC.

----------


## mojiro

> To PEAR έχει δικό του utility για update/install/uninstall των scripts.
> εντελώς συμπτωματικά το κοίταγα πριν 2-3 μέρες, έβαλα μάλιστα και ένα script που βασίζεται στο NET_Traceroute στη κεντρική μου σελίδα ( http://www.jabarlee.awmn/modules.php?na ... traceroute )
> 
> edit: όμορφη η ιδέα με την ενσωμάτωση του traceroute στην εικόνα, αλλά αν είναι π.χ. 3χ3 θα χωράει;


επειδη προκυπτουν πολλα προβληματα (διαστασεις, αναγνωσημοτητα, κλπ)
θα βαλω περισσοτερα options γυρω απο αυτο θεμα. οπως για παραδειγμα
κατασπρο παραθυρο και οχι ημιδιαφανο, δυναμικη θεση, πανω απο τον
χαρτη αλλα μεσα απο την ιδια φωτο.

παντως για να μπουν και σε εικονα και σε κειμενο, μονο με 2 traceroute
γινεται. θα το εκανα αν αυτο του linux ηταν ακομα(?) πιο γρηγορο.

βρηκα και αλλο προγραμμα free σε windows για traceroute το οποιο ειναι
οτι πιο γρηγορο εχω δει. σε κλασματα του δευτερολεπτου φερνει ολα τα
αποτελεσματα με τα domain και ας ειναι 15 hop μακρια. δυστηχως ειναι
σε gui και οχι command line.

----------


## vaggos13

Για windows command line, δοκίμασε το ftrace, 

http://www.r1ch.net/stuff/ftrace/

Με τη παράμετρο -d τα εμφανίζει αμέσως.

----------


## mojiro

> Για windows command line, δοκίμασε το ftrace, 
> 
> http://www.r1ch.net/stuff/ftrace/
> 
> Με τη παράμετρο -d τα εμφανίζει αμέσως.


ναι το γνωριζω το προγραμμα, με αυτο θα δουλεψω. αλλα πιστεψε το
αλλο με το gui ειναι τρελα γρηγορο που δεν προλαβαινεις να κανεις
κλικ και εχει φερει αποτελεσματα.

ftp://mojiro.kapa.awmn/download/_apps/V ... eRoute.exe

----------


## jabarlee

είναι αλήθεια ότι είναι πολύ γρήγορο.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι το μόνο που έχουνε κάνει είναι να έχουνε πολύ μικρό wait time (-w , δυστυχώς στο debian παίρνει τιμές >1 sec), και ότι δεν έχουνε πάρει από resolve σε πρώτο χρόνο το ξαναπροσπαθούνε μετά

Πάντως, δε νομίζω ότι είναι ανάγκη να βγάζει το traceroute τόσο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι απαιτητική διεργασία για cpu, και να περιμένουμε μερικά sec παραπάνω δε χάλασε ο κόσμος.
Ένα εργαλείο είναι με συγκεκριμένη χρήση, θα ζήσουμε αν είναι λίγο αργό  ::

----------


## mojiro

θα βαλω και option για 2o(κειμενο) traceroute στο τελικο script.

Δεν τιθεται θεμα cpu, οσο αυτου του timeout του webserver που
ειναι 30 δευτερολεπτα.

αλλαζει απο οτι μου εχει πει ο chaos σε απειρο πολυ ευκολα για
οποια σελιδα θες αλλα αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο καλο ειναι σε
ενα dos attack προς τον server να κανει πολλα traceroute.

----------


## mojiro

update για linux στην πρωτη σελιδα, δουλευει μια χαρα....
δειτε το, πειτε μου ιδεες, εντυπωσεις, παραπονα, γκρινιες,
κακιες, οτι γουσταρετε  ::   ::   ::  

οσοι μπορειτε βαλτε ρε παιδια, συντεταγμενες στους dns,
δεν ειναι τιποτα το δυσκολο. και αμα δεν τις ξερετε ή δεν
ξερετε πως να τις συνταξετε μη διστασετε να με ρωτησετε.

αυτη η εφαρμογη ειναι πολυ καλή αρκει να εχει δεδομενα

άιντε do something, δεν γινεται να κανω trace απο τον
cha0s σε εμενα στον κορυδαλλο και βρισκω μονο την
περιοχη μου με δεδομενα .....

----------


## Vigor

Μιχάλη, αν υπήρχε τρόπος να δηλωθούν οι συντεταγμένες με τον DNS Server των Windows 2000 (server) ευχαρίστως να πέρναγα συντεταγμένες για όλα τα names του subnet μου.

----------


## mindfox

Σαν αντιπρόταση για την αδυναμία των Windows, είπαμε ότι θα βάζουμε TXT αντί για LOC records.

----------


## mojiro

> Σαν αντιπρόταση για την αδυναμία των Windows, είπαμε ότι θα βάζουμε TXT αντί για LOC records.


ποιοι εχουν βαλει σε windows ΤΧΤ Records ?

-----------

το σκριπτ εχει μπει σε ενα σερβερ για να δοκιμαστει καπως πιο σωστα

http://vroute.sv1gft.awmn/

----------


## Ifaistos

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με το υπάρχον script, κάτι που βασικά οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχουν όλοι περάσει loc records.
¨Ετσι "συνδέει" το τελευταίο γνωστό loc record, με το loc record που βρισκεται, "αγνοώντας" τους ενδιαμέσους κόμβους (που δεν έχουν)
Έτσι φένεται ότι οι κόμβοι με loc record συνδέονται απευθείας.

Δες την photo είναι χαρακτηριστικό

Νομίζω ότι μια λύση σε αυτό είναι ότι όταν υπάρχει "κενό" μεταξύ 2 loc records, να μην συνεχίζει την γραμμή ανάμεσα στα 2, αλλά να ξεκινάει ξανά από το τελευταίο.
Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει και μια ένδειξη ότι το πακέτο έρχεται από το χ κόμβο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει loc record.


btw Εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να δω τον χάρτη λόγο της gd-lib, που δεν ξέρω ποια είναι ?
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα σε ποιο deb βρισκεται ?

----------


## Achille

Θα πρότεινα να υπάρχει η γραμμή, αλλά διακεκομμένη. Τουλάχιστον να βλέπουμε την γενική κατεύθυνση.

----------


## mojiro

για διακεκομενη ειναι καπως δυσκολο...

μαλλον θα αλλαξω το χρωμα της και θα βαλω σε αναλογια πανω της
τους ενδιαμεσους κομβους

Στελιο: *apt-get install php4-gd*

----------


## koem

Για κάντε ένα traceroute στο 10.46.168.1 ... Παίζει;

----------


## Ifaistos

Μπορείς στην περίπτωση διακεκομένων loc records να κάνεις την κουκίδα του τελευταίου άλλο χρώμα π.χ κόκκινο και να βάλεις μια ένδειξη "From xxxx-yyyy.awmn" που θα σημαίνει ότι το πακέτο έρχεται από εκεί, αλλά δεν υπάρχει το στίγμα.
Επίσης θα μπορούσε και στο traceroute όσα hops δεν έχουν loc record να είναι άλλο χρώμα

----------


## Achille

> μαλλον θα αλλαξω το χρωμα της και θα βαλω σε αναλογια πανω της
> τους ενδιαμεσους κομβους


Και αυτή πολύ καλή ιδέα, αρκεί το χρώμα να κάνει τον απαραίτητο συνειρμό (πχ μαύρο σε αντίθεση με πράσινο)

----------


## mojiro

> Για κάντε ένα traceroute στο 10.46.168.1 ... Παίζει;


ναι παιζει

Achille, Ifaistos, παω να τα εφαρμοσω
mindfox αμα μπορεις κανε κατι με το Pear γιατι δεν βγαζω ακρη.

----------


## mojiro

ετοιμο

εμφανιζονται σωστα και οι ενδιαμεσοι κομβοι-φαντασματα, εκτος ομως
απο τους τελικους, δηλαδη αν κανεις trace στο http://www.awmn δεν θα σου
το τοποθετησει καπου...

----------


## mojiro

εγινε update στην πρωτη σελιδα με την νεα εκδοση

αλλαγες:
συμανση "αορατων κομβων"
καλυτερα εφε
ping πριν το traceroute, και συνεχεια μονο αν ερθει απαντηση
υποστηριξη sudo

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον κάτι δεν παίζει καλά  ::

----------


## jabarlee

καλά είναι, όσα hops δεν έχουνε LOC τα βγάζει μια ευθεία

----------


## pikos

Μπορειτε να μου πείτε τι εχω βάλει λάθος???

PLzZZZZz  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μπορειτε να μου πείτε τι εχω βάλει λάθος???
> 
> PLzZZZZz


τι δεν παιζει σωστα ? ο dns σου ? το site ?

δοκιμες κανεις με το

*host -t LOC mojiro.kapa.awmn*

----------


## pikos

```
lanuasmenes times
```

 μου λέει.. άρα έχω κάνει πατατα.. αλλα τι πατατα?

----------


## Achille

mojiro βάλε 10.47.130.251 στο http://vroute.sv1gft.awmn/ στο trace να δεις, δεν δείχνει όλη τη διαδρομή (η αρχή είναι εξαφανισμένη)

----------


## Cha0s

> ```
> lanuasmenes times
> ```
> 
>  μου λέει.. άρα έχω κάνει πατατα.. αλλα τι πατατα?


Κάνε κλικ στο Δρομολόγηση όχι στο Έυρεση.  ::

----------


## pikos

Ουπθ  ::  

http://www.caida.org/tools/visualization/gtrace/

 ::

----------


## mojiro

> mojiro βάλε 10.47.130.251 στο http://vroute.sv1gft.awmn/ στο trace να δεις, δεν δείχνει όλη τη διαδρομή (η αρχή είναι εξαφανισμένη)


εχει γινει μια αλλαγη στο domain του σερβερ(πρωτο hop)
o οποιος ομως ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο με τον ρουτερ(δευτερο hop)

--------

οταν πατατε *ευρεση* πρεπει να εχετε βαλει domain και οχι ip.
πως μπορω να ελεγχω αν το input ειναι domain ή ip ?

----------


## Cha0s

Με regular expressions μπορείς να δεις αν έχουν πληκτρολογηθεί αλφαριθμητικοί χαρακτήρες ή νούμερα (εξερείς τις τελείες φυσικά  ::  ).

----------


## m0bius

> Με regular expressions μπορείς να δεις αν έχουν πληκτρολογηθεί αλφαριθμητικοί χαρακτήρες ή νούμερα (εξερείς τις τελείες φυσικά  ).


Για IP Address (ενιαίο - το έκανα έτσι για να μην έχει wrapping):



```
\b(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)
\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\b
```

Για hostname (alphanumeric):



```
/^([\w-]+(?:\.[\w-]+)*)\.((?:[\w-]+\.)*\w[\w-]{0,66})\.([a-z]{2,6}(?:\.[a-z]{2})?)$/i
```

Μπορείς να τα βάλεις σε στύλ:



```
if( preg_match($pattern_hostname, $_POST['hostname']) )
{
    $hostname = true;
}
else if( preg_match($pattern_ip, $_POST['hostname']) )
{
    $ipaddress = true;
}
else
{
    echo "Invalid input";
    exit;
}
```

----------


## mojiro

ok! ευχαριστω, θα τα βαλω

----------


## mojiro

πως μπορω να κανω capture οοοοολες τις ζονες και ολα τα domains
που εχει δηλωμενα η καθε ζωνη ?

εχω την ιδεα να στησω εναν LOC Server, εναν DNS μη-συνδεμενο
με τον master, ο οποιος θα περιεχει μονο νορμαλ DNS, μονο τις
gateways και μονο A & LOC.

αν δεν κατσει θα φτιαξω μια LOC mysql db

----------


## mojiro

> πως μπορω να κανω capture ολες τις ζονες και ολα τα domains
> που εχει δηλωμενα η καθε ζωνη ?



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα σωστά την ερώτηση, αλλά θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις έναν "υπερσκλάβο" dns που θα παίρνει τις ζώνες όλων των dns (όσων τουλάχιστον τις κάνουν notify).

----------


## mojiro

> "υπερσκλάβο" dns


 πως ?

----------


## Ernest0x

Φτιάχνεις έναν DNS που είναι slave για όλα τα zones που θες. 
Π.χ., αν θέλεις τα zones domain1, domain2 και domain3 τα οποία τα σερβίρουν οι dns με ips 10.x.x.x, 10.y.y.y και 10.z.z.z αντίστοιχα, θα μπορούσες, σε bind, να φτιάξεις ένα named.conf που να περιέχει κάτι τέτοιο:


```
zone "domain1" {
        type slave;
        file "domain1_zonefile";
        masters { 10.x.x.x; };
};
zone "domain2" {
        type slave;
        file "domain2_zonefile";
        masters { 10.y.y.y; };
};
zone "domain3" {
        type slave;
        file "domain3_zonefile";
        masters { 10.z.z.z; };
};
```

Μπορείς, μάλιστα, να γράψεις ένα script που να φτιάχνει κατάλληλα το named.conf για σένα, διαβάζοντας από τα zone files του master dns του awmn.

----------


## paravoid

Τίποτα δεν σου εγγυάται ότι όλοι θα σε αφήνουν να κάνεις zone transfer.

----------


## Ernest0x

BTW, δεν απαιτείται το στήσιμο dns για να παίρνεις τα zones. Μπορείς να τα ζητάς για κάθε ns ξεχωριστά με κάποιο "somewhat sofisticated" lookup utility όπως το nslookup ή το dig. Π.χ. με "dig @ns.domain.awmn domain AXFR". Απλώς, στήνοντας έναν dns ρίχνεις όλη την δουλειά σ' αυτόν. Τώρα το αν θα τα πάρεις ή όχι εξαρτάται απ' την κατάσταση του ns που ρωτάς.

----------


## mojiro

μπερδεμα, παω στο σχεδιο Νο2: mysql

----------


## Ifaistos

Εγώ να ρωτήσω τι χρειάζεται η db ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αν περιμένεις ότι με την ύπαρξη της db θα "βάλουν" περισσότεροι τα δεδομένα τους, δεν νομίζω ότι θα καταφέρεις και πολλά  ::   ::  εκτός αν τα αναλάβεις να τα περνάς κιολας, αλλά έτσι θα πρέπει να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για να ενημερώνεις την βάση.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι σαν "Enter your LOC week" και να δώσουμε 2-3 τρόπους που μπορεί κάποιος να να βρει εύκολα το στίγμα του (από web, δανεικό gps κλπ κλπ)

----------


## MerNion

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω τι χρειάζεται η db ?      
> Αν περιμένεις ότι με την ύπαρξη της db θα "βάλουν" περισσότεροι τα δεδομένα τους, δεν νομίζω ότι θα καταφέρεις και πολλά   εκτός αν τα αναλάβεις να τα περνάς κιολας, αλλά έτσι θα πρέπει να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για να ενημερώνεις την βάση.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι σαν "Enter your LOC week" και να δώσουμε 2-3 τρόπους που μπορεί κάποιος να να βρει εύκολα το στίγμα του (από web, δανεικό gps κλπ κλπ)


Μπορεί κάλιστα να ενσωματωθεί το script αυτό στο Wind (το οποίο θα έχει τις συντεταγμένες του κόμβου) οπότε δεν θα χρειάζεται να τις περάσουμε ξανά. Απλά ο κάθε ένας θα έχει την επιλογή αν θέλει ή όχι (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι να μην δεν θέλει) να φαίνεται στο visual traceroute

----------


## Cha0s

> Απλά ο κάθε ένας θα έχει την επιλογή αν θέλει ή όχι (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι να μην δεν θέλει) να φαίνεται στο visual traceroute


Κάποιοι έχουν λόγο μάλλον  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> Απλά ο κάθε ένας θα έχει την επιλογή αν θέλει ή όχι (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι να μην δεν θέλει) να φαίνεται στο visual traceroute
> 
> 
> Κάποιοι έχουν λόγο μάλλον


Αφού και στην nodedb φαίνονται... Τι θα τους πειράζει να φαίνονται και στο traceroute? (ρητωρική ερώτηση... μην απαντήσεις και χαλάσεις και άλλο post)

----------


## mojiro

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω τι χρειάζεται η db ?      
> Αν περιμένεις ότι με την ύπαρξη της db θα "βάλουν" περισσότεροι τα δεδομένα τους, δεν νομίζω ότι θα καταφέρεις και πολλά   εκτός αν τα αναλάβεις να τα περνάς κιολας, αλλά έτσι θα πρέπει να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για να ενημερώνεις την βάση.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι σαν "Enter your LOC week" και να δώσουμε 2-3 τρόπους που μπορεί κάποιος να να βρει εύκολα το στίγμα του (από web, δανεικό gps κλπ κλπ)


ναι καλα, σιγα μην περιμενα να ασχοληθουν, εδω 1 μια σειρα ζητησα
στον dns του καθενος για καθε gateway και....

ειναι πολυ απλο και λεγεται excel, θα μου παρει κανα 2 ωρουλες και
θα το φτιαξω μονος μου.

στο παρελθον ειχα δημοσιευσει ενα ωραιο αρχειο με τις συντεταγμενες
ολων οπως τα ειχαν δηλωσει στην nodedb. δειτε στην ενοτητα radio
mobile.

οποιος δεν θελει να φενεται στο traceroute να μου στηλει pm

----------


## MerNion

@mojiro:




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Εγώ να ρωτήσω τι χρειάζεται η db ?      
> Αν περιμένεις ότι με την ύπαρξη της db θα "βάλουν" περισσότεροι τα δεδομένα τους, δεν νομίζω ότι θα καταφέρεις και πολλά   εκτός αν τα αναλάβεις να τα περνάς κιολας, αλλά έτσι θα πρέπει να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για να ενημερώνεις την βάση.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι σαν "Enter your LOC week" και να δώσουμε 2-3 τρόπους που μπορεί κάποιος να να βρει εύκολα το στίγμα του (από web, δανεικό gps κλπ κλπ)
> 
> 
> Μπορεί κάλιστα να ενσωματωθεί το script αυτό στο Wind (το οποίο θα έχει τις συντεταγμένες του κόμβου) οπότε δεν θα χρειάζεται να τις περάσουμε ξανά. Απλά ο κάθε ένας θα έχει την επιλογή αν θέλει ή όχι (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι να μην δεν θέλει) να φαίνεται στο visual traceroute

----------


## mojiro

αμα σου ετοιμασω την db, θα την ενσωματοσεις-προσαρμοσεις στο wind (εχω χασει επισοδιο για πες τι ειναι αυτο....) ?

----------


## elkos

με την διασυνδεσή wind και visual traceroute προχωράει το θέμα??

----------


## Vigor

> αμα σου ετοιμασω την db, θα την ενσωματοσεις-προσαρμοσεις στο wind (εχω χασει επισοδιο για πες τι ειναι αυτο....) ?


WiND επεισόδιο 12654

Σε ποιο σημείο μπορώ να βοηθήσω την ενσωμάτωση του visual traceroute στις λειτουργίες του WiND?

----------

